# Madwifi + WPA_Supplicant

## flakzeus

I am trying to configure my laptop (IBM Thinkpad R51 w/ Atheros) for wireless using wpa_supplicant. I've emerged the packaged wpa_supplicant. However, when I start /etc/init.d/net.ath0 i get the error

```

* For WPA support (wpa_supplicant) support, emerge net-wireless/wpa-supplicant

```

I have version 3.8 emerged and i've tried 4.3 which does not work for another reason.

Can anyone give some advice?

----------

## flakzeus

/bump

Am i the only one that has this problem?

----------

## nertzy

I emerged the latest baselayout-1.11.13 and I just developed the same problem.  I'm using the ndiswrapper driver for a Broadcom card:

From lspci:

```
0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

```

<snip> I removed my /etc/conf.d/net to reduce the size of this post </snip>Last edited by nertzy on Mon Jul 18, 2005 12:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thehyperintelligentslug

Disclaimer: This is just a quick fix! I needed to access the web and couldn't!

Looks like the paths to wpa_supplicant, wpa_cli and wpa_passphrase have been jumbled.

Currently:

```
/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant

/usr/bin/wpa_cli

/usr/bin/wpa_passphrase
```

If you do the following:

```
ln -s /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant /sbin/wpa_supplicant

ln -s /usr/bin/wpa_cli /bin/wpa_supplicant

ln -s /usr/bin/wpa_passphrase /bin/wpa_passphrase
```

That will get you up and running.

----------

## flakzeus

Thanks! that did the trick, now I am just getting timed out.

```

* timed out     [!!]

```

----------

## UberLord

 *thehyperintelligentslug wrote:*   

> Looks like the paths to wpa_supplicant, wpa_cli and wpa_passphrase have been jumbled.

 

No, we moved them from /usr/sbin to /sbin. And you're using stable wireless with unstable baselayout.If you used unstable wireless you would not see this error  :Wink: 

----------

## nertzy

I unmasked and emerged wpa-supplicant-0.4.3-r1 and it works great!

Thanks.

----------

## thehyperintelligentslug

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *thehyperintelligentslug wrote:*   Looks like the paths to wpa_supplicant, wpa_cli and wpa_passphrase have been jumbled. 
> 
> No, we moved them from /usr/sbin to /sbin. And you're using stable wireless with unstable baselayout.If you used unstable wireless you would not see this error 

 

That's the job!

Thanks!

----------

## snakattak3

I'm having a problem switching from a network using WPA to a regular one using the newest wpa_supplicant (0.4.3-r1) and the baselayout-1.11.13. When I switch to the unencrypted one 

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting ath0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on ath0 ...

 *   wpa_supplicant_ath0 does not define a driver

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not supported

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM]: Operation not supported

Failed to enable WPA in the driver.

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM]: Operation not supported

Failed to disable WPA in the driver.

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM]: Operation not supported

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM]: Operation not supported

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

 *   wpa_supplicant has exited unexpectedly                                [ !! ]
```

 This is using madwifi drivers too.

----------

## bennerstul

I am also getting the SIOCSIWPMKSA error ... very frustrating.

----------

